# TiVo Premiere Elite becomes TiVo Premiere XL4 on Sunday



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-04/tivo-premiere-elite-transforms-into-premiere-xl4/


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

I hated that ugly brown box, but Premiere XL 4 sounds odd to me.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I dont like the name change and think this was a bad idea, and confusing for the product. Is the model# staying the same? TCD758250

So was the price drop to $399.99 just to get rid of Elite stock and now the XL4 will be $499.99 again?

Any idea if a hardware modification was also made?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Is the model# staying the same? TCD758250
> 
> So was the price drop to $399.99 just to get rid of Elite stock and now the XL4 will be $499.99 again?
> 
> Any idea if a hardware modification was also made?


Not sure on model number, but Im not aware of any hardware or pricing changes.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh no! I bought my Elite just a couple weeks ago. I wonder if there is anything other than just a badge change? If they upgraded the hardware I will be seriously tempted to use my one month returnable policy at bestbuy if there is!


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Bighouse said:


> Oh no! I bought my Elite just a couple weeks ago. I wonder if there is anything other than just a badge change? If they upgraded the hardware I will be seriously tempted to use my one month returnable policy at bestbuy if there is!


It can connect to an antenna, rather then just cable.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

PXL4 as a name makes more sense to me than Premiere Elite


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

danjw1 said:


> It can connect to an antenna, rather then just cable.


No.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I wonder if Pioneer objected to use of their Elite trademark.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

As part of a whole home solution an XL4 and XL6 makes sense.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

SullyND said:


> As part of a whole home solution an XL4 and XL6 makes sense.


Hint, hint...


----------



## g_stewart (Mar 12, 2007)

With this new consistent branding, the (slow) migration to all HD menus, the new Netflix app, multi-room streaming, the new IP transcoder coming later in the year....

TiVo are making a lot of impressive business moves right now. Great to see, now they need just one killer add-on, or app, and we'll start seeing some serious consumer traction/ pick-up!

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

CoxInPHX said:


> I dont like the name change and think this was a bad idea, and confusing for the product.


It's a smart move imho. Consistent branding is a good thing. It doesn't seem confusing as I doubt very few people even knew the Elite exists (it was barely found in Best Buy).


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

I also don't like the new name. But then I couldn't have come up with anything better...

I hope it is a good change for TiVo. Wouldn't mind seeing a well-done TV commercial from them to get the word out about it.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

For the long term, I guess a consistent naming scheme is always better. An XL, XL4 and XL6* would be cleaner, especially in a growing family of solutions.

An "XL4" doesn't have the same panache as an "Elite", but the Elite won't be, well, elite, forever.

All told, look at the brands they'd juggle... Premiere, Preview, Q, Elite, the transcoder, the IP box, etc... This can be simplified.


* I know nothing of an XL6, I just think it will happen sometime in the next year and a half.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ltxi said:


> PXL4 as a name makes more sense to me than Premiere Elite


But then it sounds like a Premiere XL, but it isn't like a Premiere XL since it can't do OTA.

And the box, well it's just a box. I don't care what's on the box. It's what is inside of it that matters. My TiVo boxes go into storage anyway so it's not like I'm going to be looking at the box every day.

Will ELite's become collectors items now? I hope I don't have any difficulty selling one of my Elites when the XL6 comes out later so I can upgrade.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> But then it sounds like a Premiere XL, but it isn't like a Premiere XL since it can't do OTA.
> 
> And the box, well it's just a box. I don't care what's on the box. It's what is inside of it that matters. My TiVo boxes go into storage anyway so it's not like I'm going to be looking at the box every day.
> 
> Will ELite's become collectors items now? I hope I don't have any difficulty selling one of my Elites when the XL6 comes out later so I can upgrade.


I don't think this is a good product name at all, as you point out, it sounds like the Premiere XL with 4 tuners which it isn't. A name that distinguishes it from the Premiere and Premiere XL would make more sense to me, don't use Premiere at all, but whatever market exists for the product can figure it all out easily enough so it isn't a big issue.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I think the name might be a bit confusing because it's not really a Premiere with 4 tuners. Somehow in the product name they should have a C (for cable card only). They should also have it clearly marked on the top of the box that this box will only work with cable card. 

I think the new name scheme makes more sense but they really have to make sure that these are clearly marked that they won't do OTA.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, a Premiere XL4 DC (for Digital Cable--yes, FiOS, as well). Or even DCF for Digital Cable FiOS. There really should be some indication in the model number or name that makes it clear this box is ONLY for DC or VF.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

One hopes they don't go the way of Western Digital...

ALL of their 2009 or later media players are named the "WDTV Live."

Two of them have the same exact name; just a different "By-line"

WDTV Live / HD Media Player (cca 2009)
WDTV Live / Streaming Media Player (2011)


----------



## Thinkdiff (Oct 13, 2003)

Glad I bought my Elite when I did. I wonder if the new TiVo says "XL4" on the front panel instead of "Elite". I wouldn't have liked that.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Thinkdiff said:


> I wonder if the new TiVo says "XL4" on the front panel instead of "Elite".


It does.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

No sign of the XL4 on TiVo.com or Bestbuy.com. Monday release?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

sbiller said:


> No sign of the XL4 on TiVo.com or Bestbuy.com. Monday release?


I get the sense, it's a slow, soft transition beginning today. If I'm near a Best Buy, I'll see if the new boxes are there. Although I've got more interesting Costco errands today.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

davezatz said:


> I get the sense, it's a slow, soft transition beginning today. If I'm near a Best Buy, I'll see if the new boxes are there. Although I've got more interesting Costco errands today.


Costco is never fun on a Sunday but certainly interesting!!!


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

It is still listed as the Elite on Tivo's Website and just the regular XL is shown.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There was nothing at the BestBuy I was at this morning. At least not out for the customers to see.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

You probably would have better luck with Best Buy locations that have a Magnolia in it.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TiVo's website has been updated:
http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere-xl4/index.html


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

davezatz said:


> TiVo's website has been updated:
> http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere-xl4/index.html


It says that it doesn't support ATSC. So how is the XL4 different then the Elite?


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

danjw1 said:


> It says that it doesn't support ATSC. So how is the XL4 different then the Elite?


Same box, different name, thats all.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hence "TiVo Premiere Elite becomes TiVo Premiere XL4."


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Looks to be the exact same TIVo with XL4 on the front instead of Elite. Which is good, since I just bought my Elite a few weeks ago.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

This means all of us with an Elite have a very special limited edition never to be made again!


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Looks to be the exact same TIVo with XL4 on the front instead of Elite. Which is good, since I just bought my Elite a few weeks ago.


The elite text looks WAY better


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Maybe they will sell an upgrade plate to make the Elite an XL4.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh cool. Anyone can buy a XL4.... But no one can now buy an Elite!

(well except for all those sitting on store shelves still!)


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

danjw1 said:


> It says that it doesn't support ATSC. So how is the XL4 different then the Elite?


The XL4 = Elite. Just a rebranding of the device.

Premiere = Premiere
Premiere XL2 = Premiere XL
Premiere XL4 = Premiere Elite

I am sure with this naming scheme, a XL6 is on the way.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Bighouse said:


> Oh cool. Anyone can buy a XL4.... But no one can now buy an Elite!
> 
> (well except for all those sitting on store shelves still!)


All 10 of those in Best Buy Magnolia stores are going to be hard to find


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Good thing there are over a dozen BBs with Magnolias stores near me.

I know when I got my second Elite a few weeks ago, one of them had half a dozen Elites in stock. Of course the first store I picked had just sold their last one within a hour of me arriving. So I had to go to my second choice. But I also drive near five Best Buys on my way home from work.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Maybe they will sell an upgrade plate to make the Elite an XL4.


Nothing a piece of masking tape and a magic marker can't fix...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hopefully that means there will be an XL6 coming.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mattack said:


> Hopefully that means there will be an XL6 coming.


Sure sounds like it and the technology is certainly available. I'd venture it's going to be their version of a "whole house solution" that will have Satellite "dumb" boxes similar to what DirecTV is doing now.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

bareyb said:


> Sure sounds like it and the technology is certainly available. I'd venture it's going to be their version of a "whole house solution" that will have Satellite "dumb" boxes similar to what DirecTV is doing now.


Satellite dumb boxes is a great idea. You can put me down for 5 if the price is right.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Exactly. There are other 6-tuner gateways/DVRs coming to market in the future, accompanied by thin clients. DTV is sort of doing it now, Verizon will be doing it possibly by the end of the year. I think Tivo will eventually provide the same. But for now, we know for sure about the upcoming Tivo thin clients.

The "Elite" name is nice but it boxed them in. (What do you call a 6-tuner model? A Super Elite?) So this fairly simply resolves that.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Exactly. There are other 6-tuner gateways/DVRs coming to market in the future, accompanied by thin clients. DTV is sort of doing it now, Verizon will be doing it possibly by the end of the year. I think Tivo will eventually provide the same. *But for now, we know for sure about the upcoming Tivo thin clients.*
> 
> The "Elite" name is nice but it boxed them in. (What do you call a 6-tuner model? A Super Elite?) So this fairly simply resolves that.


We do? Have they been announced?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

bareyb said:


> We do? Have they been announced?


Yup. A streaming-only box (including live TV from a host Tivo).

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-02/tivo-whole-home-dvr-extenders-headed-to-retail/

http://www.gizmolovers.com/2012/02/24/tivo-to-launch-ip-only-stb-this-summer/


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yup. A streaming-only box (including live TV from a host Tivo).
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-02/tivo-whole-home-dvr-extenders-headed-to-retail/
> 
> http://www.gizmolovers.com/2012/02/24/tivo-to-launch-ip-only-stb-this-summer/


Well how about that. Good on 'em. I was hoping they'd do something like that.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2295

*Why is TiVo changing the name of the TiVo Premiere Elite to the TiVo Premiere XL4?*

The product name has been changed to more closely align the TiVo Premiere XL4 with the TiVo Premiere family. The TiVo Premiere has two tuners and 500 GB of recording space, the TiVo Premiere XL has two tuners and one terabyte of recording space, and the TiVo Premiere XL4 has four tuners and two terabytes of recording space. We feel this new name will help alleviate customer confusion as they shop among TiVo Premiere products and determine which one is the best fit for their needs.

*Are there any differences between the Premiere XL4 and TiVo Premiere Elite?
*
No. With four tuners, a two-terabyte hard drive, and easy access to broadband entertainment, the TiVo Premiere XL4 provides the same great features as the formerly offered TiVo Premiere Elite.

*Why didnt TiVo formally announce this change?*

We opted not to make a formal name change announcement because we didnt want to cause confusion amongst consumers, who might misunderstand the name change to mean that a new product had launched.

*When did TiVo begin using the new name?*

The TiVo Premiere XL4 name transition went into effect on April 22, 2012.

*Where will this name change be taking place?*

The name change will take place nationally across all U.S. markets.

*What does the TiVo Premiere XL4 cost?*

The TiVo Premiere XL4 costs $399.99.

*Isnt that $100 less than the price of the TiVo Premiere Elite?*

Actually, TiVo reduced the price for high-end Premiere DVRs in March 2012. The cost of the formerly offered Premiere Elite (now the Premiere XL4) was lowered to $399.99 at that time.

*Are there TiVo Premiere Elite products still available on store shelves? If so, are you planning to pull them down?*

A limited supply of the TiVo Premiere Elite may still be available at some online and smaller retailers. We expect retailers to clear the channel of these products as soon as possible.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I wonder then if Best Buys might put the Elites on clearance assuming they aren't smart enough to assign the same internal item # for both the Elite and XL4.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> But then it sounds like a Premiere XL, but it isn't like a Premiere XL since it can't do OTA.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

dianebrat said:


> This means all of us with an Elite have a very special limited edition never to be made again!


Or an outdated model. 

As to all who appear to be in hand wringing mode over this...Good Grief, Charlie Brown, just get over it!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

GoEagles said:


> The XL4 = Elite. Just a rebranding of the device.
> 
> Premiere = Premiere
> Premiere XL2 = Premiere XL
> ...


Perhaps, but what about a Premiere XL4*4 (4 tuners for both cable card AND OTA)?


----------



## voranis (Mar 25, 2010)

I am considering buying a Tivo Premiere XL4 and have several questions I hope someone could answer for me.

I read that this Tivo model only works with digital cable. I do have digital cable service and I have confirmed that I can rent the cable cards as well as a tuning adapter (at no charge) from the company and they will install everything in the Tivo unit for me. I definitely want to have these installed at some point, but I already have other DVRs I use for recording digital cable channels and so right now my primary interest is in the Netflix and Amazon Instant Video capabilities of this Tivo unit. I've read that the installation of the cable cards can be a hassle because the technicians sometimes don't know what they're doing and they bring the wrong cards, such as not bringing the multistream cards even though they were specified when the work order was placed. If I wanted to postpone this hassle for a while, then I have two questions: 

(1) I have a full Netflix subscription as well as Amazon Prime membership. Could I start streaming Netflix and Amazon Prime instant videos right away, without having the cable cards and tuning adapter installed?

(2) Our cable company broadcasts the local digital broadcast channels over the coax via clear QAM and I can tune to them using digital tuners such as the one on my HDTV. Would the Tivo unit be able to record these channels before the cable cards and tuning adapter are installed?

Thanks,

Robbie

P.S. I don't know if this is relevant to my questions or not, but I have high-speed Internet and have an Ethernet cable ready to connect to the Tivo device.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

TiVos do not do Amazon Prime Streaming. If streaming is your primary use you would be better off with something like a Roku. Prime may be added at some point, but TiVo has given no clues as to when.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

voranis said:


> (1) I have a full Netflix subscription as well as Amazon Prime membership. Could I start streaming Netflix and Amazon Prime instant videos right away, without having the cable cards and tuning adapter installed?
> 
> (2) Our cable company broadcasts the local digital broadcast channels over the coax via clear QAM and I can tune to them using digital tuners such as the one on my HDTV. Would the Tivo unit be able to record these channels before the cable cards and tuning adapter are installed?
> 
> ...


Most, not all, but most issues with cablecard installations have resolved themselves with time. Things like installers showing up with the wrong type of cablecards -- that's unlikely to happen at this point. The FCC has cleaned up this mess a good deal.

Nowadays the "weak point" is with the tuning adapters. But hopefully there are no problems. (fingers crossed)

1. Tivo doesn't support Amazon Prime's free streaming at this point. They only support Amazon's download-to-buy/rent videos. They'll likely do Amazon Prime streaming someday, but not yet.

2. The short answer is yes to recording clear QAM channels, but it's a pain in the neck. Once your Tivo is set up, you'd then have to perform an additional channel scan so that the Tivo can find the provider's QAM frequencies. The goofy thing about digital channels is that they don't really fall into "clean" numbers. What we know as channel 503 could actually be channel 110-2 in the cable system, for example. Once the Tivo scans and finds the clear QAM channels, you can watch them, but you won't have any guide data for them because Tivo doesn't know what "channel 110-2" is. So until the cablecard is installed, you'll only be able to set up manual recordings, like a VCR, on the clear QAM channels.

In short, it's a pain in the neck, but it can sort of be done if you absolutely need it to until the cablecard comes.

If you decide to just wait for the cablecard instead, you will still want to connect the Tivo and go through the Guided Setup process in advance of the cable guy's appointment. (Select "install cablecard later" when the screen comes up.) There's a forced software update which could take an hour, so it's best to do it ahead of time so it's completely ready to go for the appointment, and so the apt doesn't take longer than it needs to.


----------



## voranis (Mar 25, 2010)

OK, let me reword question (1) and add a new question, since I didn't see a clear answer to the Netflix part of my question, and I should not have used the word _Prime_ when asking about Amazon Instant Videos, since I am not interested only in the Prime videos:

(1) I have a full Netflix subscription. Could I start streaming Netflix videos right away, without having the cable cards and tuning adapter installed?

(3) Could I start streaming/downloading _non-Prime_ Amazon instant videos which I have rented or purchased right away, without having the cable cards and tuning adapter installed?

And thanks for the heads-up about doing the full setup well in advance of the cable technician arrival. I just want to make sure that when the Tivo device doesn't find digital cable channels right away, that it just blocks all further usage, preventing Netflix/Amazon Instant Video access...

Thanks,

Robbie


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

voranis said:


> OK, let me reword question (1) and add a new question, since I didn't see a clear answer to the Netflix part of my question, and I should not have used the word _Prime_ when asking about Amazon Instant Videos, since I am not interested only in the Prime videos:
> 
> (1) I have a full Netflix subscription. Could I start streaming Netflix videos right away, without having the cable cards and tuning adapter installed?
> 
> ...


I imagine that you would be able to use this device without the cable cards in it for both NetFlix and Amazon Video.


----------



## voranis (Mar 25, 2010)

GoEagles said:


> I imagine that you would be able to use this device without the cable cards in it for both NetFlix and Amazon Video.


Thanks!


----------



## voranis (Mar 25, 2010)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Things like installers showing up with the wrong type of cablecards -- that's unlikely to happen at this point.


BTW, I should say that while cable service might be good in most areas, the technicians our cable company has sent out to my house in the past six months have been very bad, so I don't have confidence that they will show up with the right cards. I had a problem with my ABC HD signal. The cable company sent out three technicians--all third-party contractors--and none of them were able to correct the problem.

One of the technicians not only arrived late but when he tried to fix the problem, it made my cable signal (on all channels) worse. He tried to leave in a hurry saying he had another appointment and I was checking the channels and saw they had all gone bad, and I had to yell to stop him as he was flying out the door, and make him come back and undo what he had done so the signal would return to at least being OK on all the other channels as it had been before he arrived. But the ABC HD signal problem was still not fixed.

Another technician they sent out said it was too late in the day to try to diagnose the problem and that the appointment should have been scheduled in the morning--well how was I supposed to know that? When I scheduled the service appointment with the cable company, they scheduled it for early evening, so how was I supposed to know? It seemed like every technician they sent out either didn't know what they were doing or didn't want to do the work.

After six months of not getting the problem fixed, the cable company called me to see if I wanted to sign up for Internet phone and I said, "not until my cable signal is fixed." They offered to escalate the issue but the person I talked to after it was "escalated" said there wasn't much they could do.

I had a private company come out to run cat5 throughout my house, and the guy who came to do the work told me that the ABC signal in our area was the weakest signal--something none of the technicians sent by the cable company seemed to know about. The guy from the private company fixed my ABC signal while he was running the cat5. It turned out to be a problem with one of my coax cables, but none of the previous technicians sent by the cable company could figure it out. So I am skeptical that they will come out with the right cards...

Robbie


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

voranis said:


> I had a private company come out to run cat5 throughout my house, and the guy who came to do the work told me that the ABC signal in our area was the weakest signal--something none of the technicians sent by the cable company seemed to know about. The guy from the private company fixed my ABC signal while he was running the cat5. It turned out to be a problem with one of my coax cables, but none of the previous technicians sent by the cable company could figure it out. So I am skeptical that they will come out with the right cards...
> 
> Robbie


Remember whenever you use a coax splitter your literally cutting the single strength in half.

We had this same issue at my house when I was growing up in Marin County. Our house was very long, not tall but long so the entry point for the cable in my room was 500 feet from where the cable connected to our house. We than had eight outlets throughout the house, but the way it was done had many splitters - in some cases 3 splitters before the cable box. WE would constantly get this channel is currently unavailable. Comcast came out and installed a single booster at the entry point. It literally pumped up the single enough for the capacity we had and adding one more port would F up the picture. Also adding end caps to your coax cables that are not in use help improve your overall single since the single isnt being lost at the end of the cable anymore.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

crxssi said:


> Perhaps, but what about a Premiere XL4*4 (4 tuners for both cable card AND OTA)?


I haven't heard one way or the other if there are chips that offer 2x2 on each chip.

Don't forget TiVo uses a dual chip design so to keep cost and manufacturing down someone would have to offer tuner chips that supported 4 tuners on a chip.

Assuming 2 tuners are still the limit per chip they could potentially release a XL2 which had 2 CableCARD tuners and 2 OTA tuners for use at the same time. Or as has been mentioned before they could offer a XL4 OTA with only OTA tuners. The box could cost less, but also put be a sticking point with the cable partners.


----------



## christoman (Feb 22, 2003)

Is there a consensus on what would have the better resale - Elite or XL4? I'm ready to buy so not sure if I should buy out of the existing stock of Elites or go for the XL4.


----------



## Xab (May 21, 2004)

christoman said:


> Is there a consensus on what would have the better resale - Elite or XL4? I'm ready to buy so not sure if I should buy out of the existing stock of Elites or go for the XL4.


Well since the units are identical in every way (even the Elite badging on the XL4) the only thing that's different is the outer box. So it should be the exact same.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

christoman said:


> Is there a consensus on what would have the better resale - Elite or XL4? I'm ready to buy so not sure if I should buy out of the existing stock of Elites or go for the XL4.


Some think the "Elites" may be worth MORE since they will be rare. I personally would think that some folks would want the "newer model" simply out of ignorance. In my case? It's just a name and I'd buy whatever one was the best deal.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

As soon as an XL6 comes out, I guess I'll find out how a used Elite will sell. If an XL6 comes out I will want to replace one of my ELites.

If they do ever come out and they use a 3TB drive, I would even want to replace both my Elites.

But I would think it it ever happens, it will be on a new platform with a faster processor and more memory. The current platform already has issues when you get up to nine concurrent HD streams. With a six tuner box it would need to do at least 10 concurrent HD streams


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

voranis said:


> BTW, I should say that while cable service might be good in most areas, the technicians our cable company has sent out to my house in the past six months have been very bad, so I don't have confidence that they will show up with the right cards. I had a problem with my ABC HD signal. The cable company sent out three technicians--all third-party contractors--and none of them were able to correct the problem.
> 
> One of the technicians not only arrived late but when he tried to fix the problem, it made my cable signal (on all channels) worse. He tried to leave in a hurry saying he had another appointment and I was checking the channels and saw they had all gone bad, and I had to yell to stop him as he was flying out the door, and make him come back and undo what he had done so the signal would return to at least being OK on all the other channels as it had been before he arrived. But the ABC HD signal problem was still not fixed.
> 
> ...


Just let me suggest, document everything that happens with the cable card install. If it goes anything other than smoothly, file a complaint with the FCC.


----------



## lamontcranston (Nov 14, 2003)

The Premiere XL4 just showed up at solidsignal.com for pre-order. Looks cheaper than buying it straight from tivo.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...TCD758250)&c=HD DVR&sku=851342000933&more=yes


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

lamontcranston said:


> The Premiere XL4 just showed up at solidsignal.com for pre-order. Looks cheaper than buying it straight from tivo.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...TCD758250)&c=HD DVR&sku=851342000933&more=yes


as posted in the other thread, it's been available since last fall, this is just a name/packaging change, the hardware is the same.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BestBuy has the XL4 listed on their site now. But the pictures still show the Elite nameplate.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Picked up an XL4 at BB today. Could have saved a couple bucks getting online, but nothing better than buying and holding the product in the same instant. 

Picked up the cablecard from Comcast on the way home.

Initial setup complete, good to go!


----------



## brianfuchs (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm holding out for the XL10.

Seriously, while I think the name change is a decent idea, I certainly hope it comes with a Tivo that works well. I owned an Elite for 30 days, and despised the way it pixellated most recordings and rebooted for no reason. Tired of being an unpaid beta-tester, I returned it and got an XL (ummm....XL2?). I've been ecstatic ever since.


----------

